# PVC Pipe Identification



## Cory0550 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello! Trying to understand what this pvc pipe in my backflow box is?! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

expose it and see. Possibly a drain. Perhaps your mainline to your house is nearby? Could be connected to a separate system


----------



## Cory0550 (Jun 21, 2019)

It looks to be teed into the outlet of the check valve assembly. It's on the discharge side.


----------



## h2ogunr (Apr 20, 2019)

its to blowout winterize


----------

